# add on saw stop device



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

from fine woodworking magazine this morning (online)

here is finally a realistic way to stop the table saw blade

*WITHOUT RUINING THE TOOL !*

it can be added and changed from tool to tool

(i don't know how to add the video
so here is a link)

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/40477/blade-brake-inventor-aims-to-compete-with-sawstop?&lookup=auto&V1

work safe please


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I've seen this before, and can't wait for it to come on the market. Can't be used with a sled or tenoning jig, but both are safety devices in their own way.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Thats neat. I wonder how much they will cost?


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

I've seen this before as well on YouTube. I think it's a great product, but I don't think it's for me. I do like my fingers on my hands, but I'm not the blade guard type. I've never used blade guards on my table saws. I don't think I could get use to one. If my young nephews were using my table saw, then yes, I would definitely get this.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Also have seen this before and I think it another great alternative for safety enhancement. 
The fact it can be fitted to an existing saw is great. And being able to get right back to work after tripping is a major plus, cause it seems I'm always behind schedule.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

That's pretty cool. That light inside the guard is a great feature on it's own. I'd probably buy one for my kids. I'm sometimes concerned about my kid's seemingly inadequate level of respect for the potential danger of a table saw. Getting to comfortable with danger is never a good thing. I nipped the end of my finger as a teenager and I've never forgotten it.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi David. Thanks for sharing this. It's my first view of this wonderful technology. When I bought my first table saw two years ago it came down to the Powermatic 2000 or the SawStop. I opted for the PM and love the tool. However, after about a year I was having regrets and wished I had gone with the SawStop soley for safety reasons. It has been my hope that some sort of retrofit would one day be available for all saws. Perhaps this is it!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the tip David 

Dennis


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

As presented it only works on universal motors. Might be a complicated conversion to adapt it to induction motors.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

There you go David:




Right click embeded hot mail…

I posted this video in a forum about six months ago to a year ago, I was surprised on how negative
a lot of people were about it. I think the concept is great.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I've seen it before too…

... looks like it may be better than or just as good as SawStop!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

In the video he clearly states that this safety device is intended for portable table saws. I wonder why. Is there something about this device that makes it inappropriate for a cabinet saw other than you cannot use a sled or tenoning jig?

Also, I wonder if the whole thing can be easily removed if one wanted to use a sled or tenoning jig.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have seen that before. Sure sems to be a lot better idea to me. But there wil be cuts when the sesning guard needs to be removedl ie, cutting tenons.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

@rich - it's because portable saws generally use universal motors. If the power input to such a motor is shorted (after disconnecting from power source) the motor will self brake and stop almost instantaneously. A capacitor start induction run motor that most contractor and cabinet saws is a different animal and shorting the terminals will not affect its run down.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

He says that it works by tapping into the wires of the motor to "reverse" it when the sensor goes off. This is probably different on universal motors than with our big boy saws…though I'm sure it could eventually be adapted.

Still, meh. A blade guard itself would likely keep my fingers intact. Not sure why I'd need the extra stop feature with the blade guard attached? Honestly, I'm not a fan of blade guards anyway, because most of my cuts trim off small slices than get caught IN the guard. The Sawstop method would be more likely to protect an idiot like me.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

I want one.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I saw this somtimes ago.

It is great since it can be retrofitted to existing saw.
Dado and sled would be a problem.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Saw this recently as well. Even if it cannot be used on hybrid TS, I am glad someone is looking at after-market technology saw stop feature. Oddly, I agree with both arguements pro and con to safety stops - if you expect them to work you will tend to act unsafe, but then again, I'm always for more safety.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I think this is a exelent idea, it will be interesting to see the price.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

